# drywall on skylight shaft walls above ceiling



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

It doesn't really matter. When I used to hang, we liked to do those skylight shafts when it was cooler. You don't want to be in there on a sunny warm day.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

so it is OK to make the ceiling DW cutout flush with the shaft box framing and then have the shaft sheet go over it to form the edge, correct?


----------



## sixeightten (Feb 10, 2009)

amakarevic said:


> so it is OK to make the ceiling DW cutout flush with the shaft box framing and then have the shaft sheet go over it to form the edge, correct?


Yes that is perfectly fine.


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks much, sir

:thumbsup:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Totally agree with sixeightten. Skylights like yours (I like to call them "light tunnels") get hung in the coolest part of the day. As a rule, ceilings are (almost) always hung first. Walls, including skylight walls are hung last...


----------

